# New entry in the market



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

Look up. There is a chance that there is an ad at the top of the page for All American's Spectra-Tex (as in textile). Under $10K... I guess they will sell Flexi for a high end machine and Spectr-Tex for a low end garment printer. Anyone have any further information? White ink? Rip? Results?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting. It says it prints on black and whites so we can only assume it has white ink. Wonder wat printhead it uses.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I briefly saw it at the Long Beach Show walking by and it looked like it had a printable area of around 13". So, it probably is made from the R1800, 2200 or 2400. Was approximately the same table space as the T-Jet 2 or Kiosk.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Spectra Tex is base on Epson 1800 as same as Tjet 3 (newest one)
Speed is Faster and more ink deposit than 2200 series. Tagger is right. We are very aggressively going after lower market. We place the price very affordable. We can do this because of we sell direct.
If you want to see the sample just contact us. Same as Flexi Jet quality but little slower, smaller area and not Flexible as Flexi Jet but does all the tricks.


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Peter;
If its based off an R1800 shouldn't it technically be marginally faster then the Flexi-S or Flexi-L models? I thought I had read something to the effect that the 1800 was faster then the 48** models


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe Marketing peoples False information (?) and many are fall into it. 
We print samples all day long and we see the different production.
Epson A2 4800,4880= 17" wide format = pro series, not desk top $2000 + bigger shipping cost (no UPS)
Epson A3 1800,2200,2400= 13" Desk top = Personal series. Desk top model $300-500 (UPS)
Among three 1800 was the best model. That's why US screen choose this model for T Jet
How can it be same?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It all depends on the size of the graphic. It comes down to the fact that the 4800 printhead has to go all the way across the printer (travels 17") and the R1800 only travels over the area of the design. This difference is a part of the Epson firmware that no dtg manufacturer can adjust (from the last I have heard). The 4800 has a slightly larger drop size than the R1800. So, the 4800 can technically lay more ink down in a single past. But, I have seen the R1800 puddle the white ink in a single pass. 

Bottom line, both printer models make good dtg machines.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

To clarify your statement Mark, the 4800 only goes as far as the design (not the full 17" unless the design is that wide) but you are correct, it must travel back the entire width before the next lay down of ink.

Is the larger drop size the reason why a 4800 will outlast the 1800?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

"Is the larger drop size the reason why a 4800 will outlast the 1800?"
4800: Droplet Technology
Smallest droplet size: 3.5 picoliters
Variable Droplet Technology produces up to three different droplet sizes per print line 

This tread gets better here. 
We have to know what we are buying clearly. All A2 benefit make US screen is concentrate on their development 48xx line. We sold more than anybody in this category. We will stay on top. Proven technology.
Not only that.
Printer designed for longer life. 55000 impressions (they call Printer Duty:1800 etc = 25000)
All are heavy duty visit Epson - Exceed Your Vision you will see the different. 1800.2200 (not showing anymore)2400. you have to click "Inkjet Printers"
4800, 4880 Click "Proffessional Imaging"
90 lbs vs 35 lbs? Beefy. 
You can print long because this printer made for roll printing.
etc (all info's are on Epson web site)
But
1800 carrys it's own weight that is why we made Spectra Tex and I am exite about this.


----------

